

Ron Paul: Believer in small government predicts 15-year depression - winanga
http://www.ft.com/cms/s/0/ee3e07f0-16b2-11de-9a72-0000779fd2ac.html?nclick_check=1

======
patio11
Ron Paul as a case study in how tribal marketing works on the Internet:
perfectly appropriate for this site.

Ron Paul as anything else: take it to another social news site. Please.

